# engine runs while part choked only



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

Ecco Trimmer Only While Particially Choked Only Any Suggestions?


----------



## Chas. (May 22, 2007)

High speed fuel circuit/passage in the carb is clogged. Dis-assemble and clean. Make sure fuel deliver is not restricted.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

Check/replace the fuel filter first of all, if that does not fix the problem you will need to clean out the carburetor. If you take the carburetor apart, I'd recommend you buy a gasket & diaphragm set for it.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If the carb has a hi speed adjustment you might open it 1/8 to 1/4 turn and see if it runs any better befor you start taking things apart. Have a good one. Geo


----------

